# ITBs and vacuum?



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

I just wanted to know how people are making vacuum for the brake booster when running ITBs? im building a 16v with carbs and the manifold i got dosnt have a nipple for the line to the booster. ive thought of using the vacuum pump of a diesel or ive heard that summit makes electric pumps for that problem. any help or input would be great. thanks


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: ITBs and vacuum? (vee_dubb_gti)*

i tapped into each of the 4 intake "pipes" and ran them to one hose..works perfect...no need for a pump or anything


----------



## StormDriver (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: ITBs and vacuum? (nothingleavesstock)*

How do you know how much is enough, or too much? If there was too much vacuum, could it damage the servo?


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: ITBs and vacuum? (nothingleavesstock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothingleavesstock* »_i tapped into each of the 4 intake "pipes" and ran them to one hose..works perfect...no need for a pump or anything

i guess that would be more simple and less money. did you tap the bottum then?, any pics?


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

I just run one hose from TB #4 to the brake booster, tapped into one of the injector holes. No problems so far.
A few other guys are doing it this same way


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (xr4tic)*

intresting. another thing to think about.


----------



## vw_stu (Mar 18, 2007)

just carefully remove the servo vacuum take-off pipe that pokes out of the back of the 16v plenum, drill a hole in one of the runners on the ITB manifold the same size as said pipe and, voila, one vacuum take off forthe servo.


----------



## super 74 (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: (vw_stu)*


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (super 74)*

Nice setup Julian.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: (WolfGTI)*

that plate setup is nice looking^^^ is there a check valve in there? 
nothingleavesstock did you run a check valve in line to the booster?


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (super 74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *super 74* »_









thats what im talking about!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## super 74 (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: (vee_dubb_gti)*

Thanks, but I can't take credit. I bought _it_ and the ITB's from a friend. I use the factory check valve near the booster.


_Modified by super 74 at 5:11 PM 6-7-2007_


----------



## DigiFaNt (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (super 74)*

Hey eric, Could I get some pix of your gti? or did you ever get it? ooh and nice show, cant listen at work punks blocked it, and tell trucker buddy to clip one off for old time sake. M-Nation OUT!


----------



## super 74 (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: (DigiFaNt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DigiFaNt* »_Hey eric, Could I get some pix of your gti? or did you ever get it? ooh and nice show, cant listen at work punks blocked it, and tell trucker buddy to clip one off for old time sake. M-Nation OUT!

PM ETomorrow.


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: ITBs and vacuum? (nothingleavesstock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothingleavesstock* »_i tapped into each of the 4 intake "pipes" and ran them to one hose..works perfect...no need for a pump or anything

Agreed - that worked fine on my stock 8v as well, however if you start running big cams and compression you will need a vacuum canister or pump. Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: ITBs and vacuum? (WolfGTI)*

I ran my 8v with a 288 and ITB's and have not had any issues but I recently got rid of the boosted setup


----------



## blackmkIII (May 18, 2004)

*Re: ITBs and vacuum? (eurotrashrabbit)*

heres what i did.......
just tapped into each runner between the head and throttle and run the lines into a vcuum manifold. i run map, and brake booster off of there. (this is not for a vw BTW but its the same concept)


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: (vee_dubb_gti)*

bah screw adding more plumbing... 
I use a vac pump from an audi a6 part# 8E0 927 317. hides nicely in the rain tray and cleans up the engine bay.


----------



## super 74 (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: (2035cc16v)*

Ummm, mine is 4" long and everything sits under the ITBs.


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

fat hose is for the brake booster.. goes down under the itbs to a hardline i made for it
1 small one for themap sensor and the other one for the fuel pressure regulator
brakes seem fine.. no noticeable difference to before


----------

